# Frustrated with TOTs



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, here's where I get to rant a little about TOTs and displays. :-/

On Halloween, I took my 2 year old son trick or treating along our block...

While I had a great time spending an evening with my son, it ticked me off that only about one house out of every ten were home giving out treats!

Out of those, only three houses were decorated!!!

When I asked the givers how many trick or treaters came that night, the standard answer was only three or four TOTs!

Guys, in my town the trick or treating hours are 2-7pm. That's bad enough, but only 3 or 4 TOTS?!?

Ready for worse news? We didn't get ONE TOT this year at our house!!!!!!

Now, I understand that some TOTs are very rude and misbehaved. While I was walking my son, a group of teens cussed out a house that didn't open their door. (sigh) That doesn't help my plea to others.

Needless to say, I got very ticked off. Hastilly I say I didn't get ticked off with anybody in particular, just all the situations.

So, I am determined to make our house next year a place that people will WANT to stop at!!!

Now, my wife doesn't want anything that will scare little kids in the front yard, and I love the scary stuff. So after my ticked off-ness this year, I finally figured out a compromise...

After watching Extreme Halloween on cable TV, I saw a lunch lady who became a witch for halloween. The way she handled younger children was brilliant and gave me some ideas- especially about refreshments!

2007- 
Front Yard will contain the mild stuff and even some silly stuff.

The Car Port will turn into a refreshment area with witches brew, treats, and who knows what else?

The backyard will turn into the SCARY Zone! Haunted scenes or whatever.

Thankfully she was fine with this!

MY HOUSE WILL BE THE PLACE TO STOP AT!

[grumble] When I was growing up we had over 100 TOTS every Halloween! [grumble]


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> After watching Extreme Halloween on cable TV, I saw a lunch lady who became a witch for halloween. The way she handled younger children was brilliant and gave me some ideas- especially about refreshments!


That was our very own WORMYT!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the tip! 

Man if there's any help to be found, it's on this list. I loved that wormyt invited the local school class to come see her yard and TOT before they had to go home. That is definately something I want to incorporate next year. I also want to try the living dots. My wife thinks it won't work at all, but I'd be willing to give it a try due to the reactions I saw.

Maybe if I'm lucky WormyT will see this post and give some advice.

Tips from anybody else is welcome too! I'm not picky...just low on money.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats funny that you saw Wormy...

I sympathize with your situation. My sister said they had 10 at their house.

Can I ask what Illinois town?


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

It's a good way to go, Sickie Ickie. Only thing I would suggest is make sure that the setup of the front makes it absolutely clear that the big show in the back exists and welcomes visitors. This was my first year doing a backyard haunt, and my signage in the front left something to be desired. At least at first, the people in my neighborhood did not know what to do with the idea that they could go into my backyard. They kept asking, "are you sure it's okay?" They finally got the idea, and started phoning their friends to come see (I got a kick out of that), but it took them awhile to get used to the idea. Probably all the safety speeches about "never go into a stranger's house, et cetera" had them thinking that was just breaking the rules.

You might want to arrange the layout such that people go through the backyard before arriving at the refreshment station in the carport. Otherwise, they will get to the treats, think they're done, and miss the good stuff.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

We're lucky and get quite a few TOTs on our street but some of them are older teens and not in costume. I hand out candy to everyone though, you're just asking for trouble if you get in an argument with them and who knows, maybe their parents don't approve of Halloween but they are sneaking out anyways?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Sickie. Don't be discouraged. When we moved into our block, there was almost zero TOTing activity also. Now 14 years later, we've about maxed out on the number of people we can put through the haunt each year. And the best news, is that people in the area have caught on to decorating as well. There's another actual haunt a few blocks down, and a newly married couple across the street and a few houses along, put up a very respectable display. It's the old story, build it, and they will come. There's nothing you can do about other peoples spirit in the Holiday, just keep it alive in your own part of the world.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Edward, I live in Park Forest. Nice suburb, lousy holiday spirit. heh


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Long Tom,

In order to get to the backyard, they have to go through the car port. The car port is where the refreshments will be held, so they'll have to see the backyard. ying/yang - Nice, huh?

Thanks for the tip on the signage!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

we didn't really have any issues except one of my "actors" had some friends show up in plainclothes and were hanging out on my doorstep, I gave them a hard enough time about not having costumes that they decided to move on. (these kids were about 10-11 yrs old)


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Okay, here's where I get to rant a little about TOTs and displays. :-/
> 
> On Halloween, I took my 2 year old son trick or treating along our block...
> 
> ...


Just for my own intrest. How are thing's now?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, my eyes were bigger than what I could do. I've always been that way, but I did do something!

Last year was our first display out front. I did a graveyard with fence. People were driving by, honking their horn and giving the thumbs up sign! It was great!

We actually got a handful of trick or treaters, too! Wanna make a bet when I do it this year, I'll have repeat TOTs from last year, and new ones from word of mouth?

I'll be interested in seeing how many other people put up displays this year, too. If no one, I'm still okay with me being the only one displaying for a while. As long as somebody is!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

When I lived in a rural neighborhood I had 3 ToTs...only 1 said "thank you"

Glad things are looking up for you. Weird how that type of neighborhood doesn't do much TOT unless they are all going to the TOT out of the trunk at church or something.

Maybe put out some flyers to let people know to stop by or a couple Burma-Shave type signs with sayings on them.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank You, Sickie Ickie.
I must admit that you are not the only Haunted Home Owner that has faced this. I too have wanted to make my haunt Bigger, Better, Stronger, Faster. The thing's I have done and changes I have made over the years have attracted repeat TOTs and Parent's. Some like it and some don't.
It's Okay at least we are trying to keep the traditions and by doing so we are bringing our nieghbors and community a little closer together again, one Halloween at a time.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

We do what we do no matter what. If we inspire one future haunter we've helped preserve a tradition.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Man...all this makes me want to move back to Michigan! We had well over 300 last year, and apparently that is standard for the neighborhood. People were warning us months ahead of time that we WOULD run out of candy. And we did...3 times! I don't know if it was because it was the "nice" neighborhood close to an "inner city" area and everyone bused their kids in, but it was great!

Now we've moved to Kansas, and I'm not sure what to expect, but I have been warned about the "trunk-or-treating" at local churches...My hope is to make enough friends ahead of time to have them spread the word to families they know and since Halloween is on a Friday, maybe make it a whole big family party sort of thing...I don't know yet...


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Eric- This was a very old thread... I was wanting to know what might had changed in the nieghborhood for Sickie since the start of this thread in 2007. Eric, Don't pack up the monsters yet, Trust me, You are going to have a Great Holloween! From what I have seen on your site you are going to turn the Bible Belt inside out, lol just kidding about the bible belt. It's going to be Great!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I only get 10-15 TOTers, varies year to year, while freinds of mine in a different section of town get a hundred, I guess it is my neighborhood. I get my TOTing fix in two campground weekends, then I get 700 or so between the two. But I have been adding more props to my yard, and hopefully the traffic will increase, did have one dad comment.. My hubby doesn't want me to put too much of my better stuff out, thinks vandels will wreck it. But have been doing it gradually anyway. This year halloween being on a Friday, it will help all of the TOTing numbers.
In my area, alot of churches have halloween night activities, and the mall has TOTing too (who wants to TOT at a mall??!) I don't think that helps matters any.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Bloodhound, Thanks for the vote of confidence! And don't worry about the Bible Belt thing...If we can turn it inside out, then score one for the fun side of life!  We intend on inspiring, at least, curiosity with the fact that we're working on HUGE Halloween props in May out in the driveway! From what I've heard, the old addage of "if you build it, they will come" holds true for Haunters after a few years in most places. I think maybe many people out there have a "hidden" passion for Halloween and our displays give them a way to share that passion with kids and family who would not otherwise get it.

BTW...I went to Harbor freight and got a temporary little compressor, since my monster compressor is still in Michigan, and tested the arm movement on my Nosferatu prop...I am pleased!... 

I can't wait, even if we have 3 TOTs!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Eeric, I am very interested in your Nosferatu prop. Have you posted pictures yet?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Phil, 
I actually am int he process of attempting to get a little video clip up right now. I clothed him a bit and ran it for a while in the apartment...scared the creap out of my dog in the process.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Eric, I checked out your vid in the showroom of your Nosferatu prop. Awsome idea! Can't wait to see the whole prop and backgrounds in action. Thanks so much for letting what is inside of your head, outside.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, Bloodhound! I have a hard time containing the thoughts in my head sometimes. We've got our eye on a house here in Shawnee, KS that has a HUGE front yard...almost a double lot! And lots of families with kids, so hopefully we can get in there and get working on the big stuff and spark a little intrigue amongst the neighbors...


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

The T & T traffic has grown on our street slowly over the last 5 years. We went from 30 (the year I moved in) to 200 + last year. There are 2 majorly decorated houses (mine & the neighbors) and now most people decorate. 
We even have houses handing out candy that never used to and people who have enough for the evening.. that never used to...

Slowly but surely things build when you have passion. I even had a Tombstone 101 in my backyard for a couple of neighbors last year. It was a blast. 

Heres hoping I have more time this year (as I will be on Mat Leave from August on) YIPEE!!!!!! Im gonna have fake spiders to keep the baby entertained while I set up LOL! or Grandma


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

^---- Thats just too cool. Congrats!!!! enjoy the time off.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

We've been in our current neighborhood 12 years, and we're so sad to have seen it dwindle to almost nil TOTs in the last few years. Last Halloween was the first negative experience I'd had with teenagers: a group of non-costumed punks (the girl was the worst!), demanding glow-sticks (word had gotten out I was passing them out). The really scary thing was, they started shoving themselves into my home! YIKES!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

they are what give TOTs a bad name!


----------



## Esmerelda (Apr 30, 2008)

Every year our neighborhood gets darker and darker yet one Manor stands out, alone and very "Dead" to all who dare to enter the realm of Keltonia. I've had several moms even tell me when they see me in Wal-Mart how much they even enjoy coming through to see the full effect. I have yet to get my courage up to share the inside confines of our world with the neighborhood, but may this year. The first year, we may have had a dozen or so, last year (four years later) we had over 300! It was amazing. I was shopping in Dollar General, one of my fav for cheap/inexpensive lights and such, and a lady started telling me about this wonderful haunted house and how she gets her grandkids from over 40 miles away and brings them to her neighborhood every year to see it all - I had to know how to get there and I'll be darned if it wasn't our very own Keltonia she was so hyped about! I cannot wait for this year!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats the best kind of compliment Esmeralda. What a great feeling you must've had to find out she was talking about your haunt all along.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It is nice when people compliment your haunt. I was pleased to find out my neighbors associate me with Halloween and not the weeds in my front yard. LOL!

I live in a fairly new subdivision with lots of kids so we get a lot of ToTs. There are a few punks (about emptied my cauldron when I went to the bathroom) but mostly it is little kids.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

I started with about 15 kids my first year.. 7yrs. later, now it's about time for traffic control, I didn't think it would get that big, don't get me wrong, I love it, but sometimes, yikes! As far as punks not many, and I have enough very large friends and relatives, 6 foot + that help out, one is a cop, and one is in charge of a boot camp for the DOC, so we don't have a problem with them.


----------



## Esmerelda (Apr 30, 2008)

It's awesome. I've had several folks already ask me when it starts going up and what new props I have in my mind for this year, which they all know every year Keltonia grows and new members come around. I've booked my band for the actual celebration and cannot wait! Even my neighbors tolerate the madness just to see what all we come up with.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Several years ago I lived in a rough neighborhood. While hanging my giant spider in a tree the ladder fell, and the only humans in earshot were the local punks/hoodlums. Two of them came over, and ended up helping me setup that year and every year I was there. They were good help, and interested in DC electricity (i.e. loud car audio). They were not welcome in my home but were welcome in my workshop. My display was never vandalized after they were involved, and it was pleasant bumping into them all year long.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Where I was last year, in Pontiac, MI, is not known as a good area. a few blocks North, across the main road, it gets really sketchy! My neighborhood, was quieter and more well kept, but still a major passthrough for a lot of unsavory people (all four tires on my hearse were slashed twice last year!). I was warned by the crazy guy across the street that it got "really scary" on Halloween in the neighborhood, but that was about all I heard. Our neighbor was an older retired lady who laughed every time we were out working on halloween stuff in June, or July, and she couldn't wait for the night to see what we did.

As it got closer, we noticed more and more people slowing down, stopping, parents walking their kids stopping by to opint and gawk at the props and chat, if we were outside, but strangely enough, nothing was ever stolen or vandalized in the yard.

the biggest compliment came, though, the night before Halloween. We named our haunt "Ravencrest Cemeetery" and had a big "wrought iron" cemetery arch with the name "RAVENCREST" on it. We dropped by a house a street over, of someone we met a few days earlier who had said they decorated, and when their negihbors came outside, we were instantly introduced as "Missy and Eric from Ravencrest"! In a few short months, everyone in the neighborhood came to associate our house with the Haunt's name. 

I guess it would be Ravencrest Manor, now. 

On Halloween night, we had lines in and out of our yard for a few reasons. 1) We must have had 300-400 TOTs that night. People from all over would bus their kids in to our neighborhood! and 2) The majority of people who brought their kids stopped and chatted for at least 5 or 10 minutes at a time talking about how amazing it was and how they were so excited every day to drive by and see if anything new had been added to the yard. People were asking permission to walk through 3 or 4 times to take pictures and videos...even one of the ladies from across the street, who's family I always assumed was not terribly excited about this spectacle going up across the street in September, was over after TOTing died down taking video for about 5 minutes, with the biggest smile on her face.

It'll be hard to top last year, for me, but that is exactly what I aim to do here in Kansas! TOTs or not!


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

I wish we had more TOT's around here they were dying out when I was still trick r' treating a decade ago. Then a few years ago the mall started doing giving away candy where you basically just walk in a circle and hope people don't run out, where non of the companies actually buy any candy and it's the employees who go outta pocket you hope. Then about 3 years all of the churches started giving candy out for their trunk r' treats. This was the big thing as last I heard my city has the largest number of churches per capita, you can't drive more then a few blocks with out seeing one. Almost nobody decorates anymore at all. I just moved out of the my parents house last year after a couple years in a dorm and then back there for abit so I was never able to decorate. 

Last year though I moved out to an Apartment and was for the first time able to decorate some, though be it with my roommate always screaming "what now" at me. I was all excited though cause other apartments were decorating so I bought candy and there was nothing, and there are a lot of family's with children in our apartments. Nothing the entire night it was a big let down. This year though my girlfriend has moved in and given me free reign to decorate however i want, even though she rolls her eyes when I share another idea with her lol. I'm going to print out fliers for the office to send out with the newsletter that my apt will have candy for trick r' treating and turning the front porch into a small cemetery. Beyond that just gonna hope for the best.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Trunk or Treat What a concept! Teach your kid it's okay to take candy from the trunk of a stranger's car
We have some of that as well, along with churches holding "Fall Festivals" on Halloween night. A martial arts studio a block away held some party last Halloween night during TOT hours. Later, on the news, the owner was interviewed and said "they wanted to celebrate the light of Jesus and not the dark of Halloween"
Little did she know that when the kids walked out of the studio, they could hear and see our set-up, and all the kids wanted to come by and celebrate a little "darkness" too! We were down a few last year, with about 450 TOTs, compared to over 500 in '06, but by all indications TOT is alive and well in our neighborhood. We get a lot of kids "bussed in" but most are polite, well behaved and even appreciative. As another poster mentioned, we had a couple of neighbors who normally went out for the night, stay home and hand out candy last year. They said they ran out and blamed it on me for drawing so many kids, but they enjoyed it. I might carve a couple of extra jack o lanterns this year and give them to some neighbors as incentive to participate. I truly feel bad for you guys who put so much effort into it with so little return. Honestly, for me, it's about the audience, and if my numbers dropped way off, I'd also scale way back. Hope it doesn't for many years.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*TOTs*



jdubbya said:


> Trunk or Treat What a concept! Teach your kid it's okay to take candy from the trunk of a stranger's car


HAHAHA!!! I never thought of it that way!! How true is THAT!? Of course, they probably like to assume that everyone who goes to church is a safe, kind and harmless person and that's why it's ok to take their candy, even if you don't know them...I'll stop my commentary before I go too far, but you see where i'm going...there are crazies *everywhere*! 

I don't know what to expect, but I'm going to do my damndest to wow everyone in my new neighborhood and DRAG people in if I have to! :zombie: I'm hoping the old addage, "If you build it, they will come..." if true here in Kansas...


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

I've never actually seen one, a "trunk-or-treat", nor heard of one being staged anywhere near me, but couldn't people doing that put up big decorations around their cars? Big facades and props and stuff - integrate their trunks right into the scene? Though, of course, I assume these church people aren't in to that... But really, a church parking lot is just a central, safe venue for TOTing, yes? Why should it have to be bland and stark?

Or - if those are popular where people are, why not do exactly like above in your own front yard? Create your haunt around your car trunk - sort of a funny little message to stick it to the others?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Churchs here have kids dress up in old testament clothing...

Oh boy. A robe and staff. How exciting. [yawn] Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hehehe...if I had kids, and still went to church, I'd have them each dress up as one of the seven plagues!! or as Abel... _*after*_ Cain killed him...:eekvil:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Trunk or treat sounds like a great place to park a hearse:laugheton:


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Joker...I love the way you think! It might be a good gathering for hearse clubs! Do a non-church-related Trunk-or-Treating event with all hearses and ambulances!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Trunk or Treat?! Thats a new one on me. Wow they really don't like Halloween do they?! First they try to defame major haunts with their Hell Houses and now Trunk or Treat?! Egads, this PC crap is getting WAAAYYYY out of hand.

How about we lock them in trunks while we treat?

-TM


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

eanderso13 said:


> Hehehe...if I had kids, and still went to church, I'd have them each dress up as one of the seven plagues!! or as Abel... _*after*_ Cain killed him...:eekvil:


Don't forget the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse.


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

Our block has been steadily declining since we moved in as well.... We probably got 30-40 trick or treaters last year... I think the fact that we're a dead end street doesnt help. And the fact that a few houses on the block just turn their lights off doesnt help either.

I go to BJ's wholesale and get the combo packs of full size candy bars... When I was a kid, my eyes would light up when someone gave full size candy bards, & it was a rarity.... I now do and I get the same reaction from the kids.. I suppose I wouldnt be able to afford to do that if we got hundreds... but I'd rather have more.


The little ones are sometimes reluctant to come up the driveway & steps because it's a little scary, but they are indeed rewarded. It makes me sad that more people are into the Halloween spirit around here. Its just another day to most and they'll grab a bag of candy and when its gone, off go the lights. I guess I'm young at heart.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

We're looking for a new house, and Halloween friendly neighborhood is on the "must have" list. Our current neighborhood is just fine, but I want bigger and better! Bring it, TOTs!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My friend has a car/van decorating contest at church. I was like, "cool, set it up like the Scooby Van and have a tarp with lights...etc". 

She stated she wanted to "do a bible story with a twist" 

LOL! I was thinking "like what...."Noah's Crypt?" 2 skellies, 2 bats, 2 black cats.......ROFLMAO! Probably would have gone over like a turd in a punch bowl so I didn't offer the suggestion.


By the way...true haunter Night Owl..shopping for a house based on ToT!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Eeric - I'm in Kansas as well - just a ways south of you though. It is true in Kansas that "if you build it they will come". Last year we had 125 TOT's, and that was a record number for us. We live in a not so spectacular neighborhood, and its mostly full of older people that don't hand out treats. Fortunately, our house is kind of visible from the end of the street, thanks to all the strobes and fog. We have kids coming from all over to come to our house. We're hoping for even bigger #'s this year - I'll have to start stockpiling candy early!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

We had our first Hallowe'en here last year (we've lived in apartments that didn't do TOT before that. I had a couple little decorations outside, but went ALL OUT inside for my Samhain (the Pagan "Halloween") party the weekend after Halloween (I do that party by the astrological date).

We got about 20 TOT before the teenagers started coming (my rule: if you're taller than me, you don't get candy). We just shut the door, and turned out the front light. The little ones were all so cute, and loved the eyeball gumballs and gummy body parts I got.  (I was SOOOO not buying the cheap crappy candy).

I was worried about theft. But this year, I'm going ALL OUT. We have the tiniest front yard with a big tree, but we're planning on a coffin (I actually sucked my "why do we have to do something for Hallowe'en???" man into my plans, and he suggested that all by himself!), a big scary pumpkin head scarecrow, tombstones (I'm hoping to con my dad into making me actual concrete tombstones, since he's a concrete foreman--let's see kids try to steal THOSE), and probably a corpse or zombie or two.  Making the most out of what little yard we have. And hope the neighbour's dog doesn't come poo on our decor.

We have Churches do "Hell Houses" here--but only the "wacky" ones. They get really bad press (our city is insanely liberal, and full of Pagan and Pagan friendly people). People here LOVE Hallowe'en, and Church things like Hell Houses or dressing up from the Old Testament (*gag*...of course, they could pass well as a Druid....*wink*) ruin the experience of a night that's supposed to be fun and scary!


----------

